#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Jaipur National University (JNU), Jaipur came into existence in the year 2007. Two professional institutes of the seedling Group, established in 2002, with several technical & professional programmes of studies, were merged with the University to form a major part of the University. In 2008 the University was visited by an expert panel of UGC members which accorded approval to our programmes under clause 2(f) of the UGC Act, 1956.The School of Distance Education was accorded approval by the Joint Committee of the UGC- AICTE- DEC for offering programmes through Distance Education Mode. Besides these mandatory recognitions, the University has earned the trust and goodwill of aspiring students, parents, public and concerned agencies, based on excellence in teaching and sincere emphasis on high standards of research.

*Branches
*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringBiotechnologyInformation TechnologyFood TechnologyChemical EngineeringB.Tech + MBA*Placements*
Students placed in Infosys8 Students Placed in Syntel IndiaSyntel India at JNU Campus on 22nd Jan, 11Upcoming Campus EventsWipro Visited the CampusStudents hired by Shree Bhartiya Ltd.Students Placed at TCSIBM Recruited 3 StudentsWipro Recruited 2 StudentsHCL hired 19 StudentsNexgen Visited The Campus On 9th Feb 2011Students Placed At Nexgen TechnologiesCollabera Visited on 16-Feb, 2011Wipro Visited On 18th Feb 2011Wipro Visited on 19th Feb 2011 for Hiring Students of 2010 Batch3 Students Placed At CollaberaMetacube Visited On 18th Feb 2011Students Placed At Wipro InfotechStudents Placed At HCL- Comnet LtdStudents Placed at Lupin Ltd.Students Placed at Tech MahindraStudents Placed at Mahindra Satyam on 2 April 20117 Students Placed at Genpact 2011 pass out BatchWipro BPO Recureted 4 Students 2011 pass out BatchAjanta Pharma ltd. Recureted 3 Students7 STUDENTS PLACED AT BANK OF AMERICA*Campus Facilities*

*Computerization and Internet*


More than 1400 PCs (HP-Compaq, IBM, Wipro, HCL, Dell)A high speed fiber optic backbone connected to the internetMicrosoft Developer Network Academic Alliances24X7 Internet access available throughout the campusWi-Fi hot spotsAcademic alliance with Infosys for campus connect*Library

*
Our Libraries at the three campuses are the lifeline of the University. Libraries are open for twelve hours a day, each having a seating capacity of more than 500 students at a time. There are more than one lakh reference/text-books, and 200 journals of national and international standards. Online Academic Databases of EBSCO Publishing provides a complete academic search of 7,900 full-text periodicals and 11,000 journal abstracts in multidisciplinary areas, on the internet. Internet and photocopying facilities are available to the students. The library subscribes to both national and regional newspapers and magazines for the benefit of students and general readers.

*Hostels*


To facilitate convenience for outstation students, JNU has excellent hostel facilities that provide " A home away from home." Nearly 2000 students live in hostels, and at the beginning of 2011-12, the number of resident students is likely to go up to 2500. The hostels are well-equipped with an air-cooling system. Mess facilities are excellent. Along with the hostels, facilities of cafeteria, stationery shops and ATMs are also available. An International Hostel is also there for nearly 100 foreign students. AC rooms are available for the students who wish to avail such a facility.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities CTC Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fees, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

